# Drew is being selfish with my Johnson, which he secretly plays with nightly.



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

Because in this thread, he will post pics of my new amp.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 2, 2006)

This is a rather roundabout way to do things, lol.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 2, 2006)

Did you buy his Nomad or something then?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 2, 2006)

Has master Chris finally submitted to tubes?


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2006)

I hope I get the same thread when you get your new guitar...


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

When I get home, I'm on it, though that means I have to take the damned thing out of the back of my car.  

When I was down in Attleboro meeting Jason to pick up a Blackjack, Jason spotted a Johnsom Millenium combo going at a rather good price. I got on the phone with Chris, who's been looking for one of these and coincidently was just about to start looking for a combo anyway, and threw the thing on my card for him. 

The irony is, I got a "Drew Rules" thread largely because I was too tired to write an "The Adminishredder is a Fag" thread about the same amp. Honestly, dude, the thing has built in auto-wah and flanging. For shame. The entire Attleboro GC staff was making jokes about your sexual orientation when we left with the thing.  

Jason and I damn-near just bought you a Mesa F-30 anyway, a far-superior amplifier that you would be far happier with anyway.  



...






...






Ok, ok, so it actually doesn't sound THAT bad, and I think the input trim pot is ingenius. A few of the patches, particularly the EJ Clean model which is clean in the way a cranked up marshall is clean, sounded excellent. But he's still a fag.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

Woohoo, he got a J-Station in an amp! j/k

The Johnsons were pretty good, actually, but it's like a 2101 with the modelling from a JS. 6 year old modelling tech, though.

What's this about a Blackjack?


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

As Chris swears by his 2101, I suspect that's a lot of its appeal.  And I actually thought the J-Station was the most organic sounding of that generation of modelers. I didn't dig around too deeply, but while a couple of the patches tracked a little weird and seemed to have an ever-so-slight delay to them (thankfully, the ones that sounded shitty anyway), some of the other ones "felt" pretty good. 

Jason stumbled across a Blackjack at a good price right about the time I was growing sick of trying to get a good low-gain rhythm tone out of the Hellraiser. He PM'd me with a price, and I figured what the hell. I'm not sure if I'll keep them both - the Hellraiser DOES have an awesome lead tone, and is total eye candy - so I'll give it some time and see, but my first impression of the Blackjack is very favorable. It's not quite as sexy as the Hellraiser, and upper access isn't quite is good, but I do think I prefer the tone so far, and for some reason the neck is a little more comfortable.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

*cough*..fag..arhrm queer.. I mean where was I?  like drew said it doesnt sound _that_ bad..

Oh and drew didn't trust putting the amp and his new guitar in the trunk together for fear chris would channel into his amp and crush and destroy drew's new geetar. 



Chris said:


> Because in this thread, he will post pics of my new amp.



what no loving for me?

"I get no respect"


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, prettymuch, although I figured it was a dead heat between the combined metal might of the Blackjack and Hellraiser gainging up on the Millenium, flexing, and reducing it to a pile of charred rubble, or the gayness of the Millenium simply overwhelming the Schecters and pulling them out of their cases when I get home to find them transformed to purple Daisy Rock LP copies with flower inlays.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Yeah, prettymuch, although I figured it was a dead heat between the combined metal might of the Blackjack and Hellraiser gainging up on the Millenium, flexing, and reducing it to a pile of charred rubble, or the gayness of the Millenium simply overwhelming the Schecters and pulling them out of their cases when I get home to find them transformed to purple Daisy Rock LP copies with flower inlays.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> As Chris swears by his 2101, I suspect that's a lot of its appeal.  And I actually thought the J-Station was the most organic sounding of that generation of modelers. I didn't dig around too deeply, but while a couple of the patches tracked a little weird and seemed to have an ever-so-slight delay to them (thankfully, the ones that sounded shitty anyway), some of the other ones "felt" pretty good.
> 
> Jason stumbled across a Blackjack at a good price right about the time I was growing sick of trying to get a good low-gain rhythm tone out of the Hellraiser. He PM'd me with a price, and I figured what the hell. I'm not sure if I'll keep them both - the Hellraiser DOES have an awesome lead tone, and is total eye candy - so I'll give it some time and see, but my first impression of the Blackjack is very favorable. It's not quite as sexy as the Hellraiser, and upper access isn't quite is good, but I do think I prefer the tone so far, and for some reason the neck is a little more comfortable.



Ah, that's interesting. We had a JM150 at the shop when Johnson was still "In Business", and it sounded really good for the era. Blew Line 6 outta the water, by FAR.

I hate EMGs, so that choice would be a no-brainer for me.  Strange about the neck profile, but the other differences are wierd too.


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't believe this shit. Jason, you're suppose to be my GC bitch


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Ah, that's interesting. We had a JM150 at the shop when Johnson was still "In Business", and it sounded really good for the era. Blew Line 6 outta the water, by FAR.
> 
> I hate EMGs, so that choice would be a no-brainer for me.  Strange about the neck profile, but the other differences are wierd too.


i have a j station around here, it was pretty good back in the day, but even compared to the vamp pro its kind of lacking, compared to newer pods its a no brainer, especially with dropout when you change patch but stay within the same amp and cab sim, hell you could change to a copy of the same exact patch and still have dropout, made it impractical for more than bedroom wanking or recording...


edit: and i forgot to mention, those milleniums do indeed kick ass.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> I don't believe this shit. Jason, you're suppose to be my GC bitch



What? I'm a hustler.


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

If you see a millennium head around, let me know 


At this pace, you could ship it with my guitar


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> If you see a millennium head around, let me know
> 
> 
> At this pace, you could ship it with my guitar



 to you and chris both I told you they already had a millenium halfstack but _no_ neitehr of you fuckers wanted it.


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you know how much it would cost to ship a fucking half stack to me?

Between a combo, head, and half stack, the head would be the cheapest I bet (mmmmmm cheap head...) and I have a 4x12 back home already.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Woohoo, he got a J-Station in an amp! j/k
> 
> The Johnsons were pretty good, actually, but it's like a 2101 with the modelling from a JS. 6 year old modelling tech, though.
> 
> What's this about a Blackjack?



As Drew said, I love the 2101 and the S-Disc, and I don't like the majority of the "new" modelers, thus I dig the JM. It's not my main rig, it's just for jammin' around with friends because lugging a 20 space rack and a fullstack isn't exactly convenient. 

And Drew, respect the flange, fucker. When I'm rippin' out Kiss of Death like a champ, YOU WILL ALL ENVY THE FLANGE!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> Do you know how much it would cost to ship a fucking half stack to me?
> 
> Between a combo, head, and half stack, the head would be the cheapest I bet (mmmmmm cheap head...) and I have a 4x12 back home already.



i could have shipped just the head....
























if/when i ship it


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

.jason. said:


> *cough*..fag..arhrm queer.. I mean where was I?  like drew said it doesnt sound _that_ bad..



 Tone is subjective.  

I know you were there. However, neither of you has posted pics, so I will shortly be changing the thread title to "Drew and Jason are Fagnozzlios".


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

this thread. 

Elysian, that's all I ever used the J-Station for, so for me it WAS a no-brainer.  Some of the models were pretty weak (the marshalls in particular, IMO), but the Blackface, Recto, and Hot Rod (Mark-IIC+, though it sounded more like a 1) were all excellent (though, they were all modeled so bass-heavy that if you were going to use them in a mix you had to either do some serious post-EQ'ing or run them through a 1x12 to take care of the flubbiness). 

I feel much the same, Toshiro - the thing fell short of the Mesas I was playing both before and after, but still sounded better than any Line6 combo I've ever played (though I haven't played any of their newer stuff, to be fair).

EDIT - a further  for this one. Chris, you'll get your pictures when I get home from work and pull the thing out of the back of my car. And for what you paid for this, even I have to admit it'd be tough to find a better "jamming rig" for the money.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Tone is subjective.
> 
> I know you were there. However, neither of you has posted pics, so I will shortly be changing the thread title to "Drew and Jason are Fagnozzlios".



damn straight that's better.. yeah i got your "message"


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

jason's avatar is almost as awesome as mine now 
































almost.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> this thread.
> 
> Elysian, that's all I ever used the J-Station for, so for me it WAS a no-brainer.  Some of the models were pretty weak (the marshalls in particular, IMO), but the Blackface, Recto, and Hot Rod (Mark-IIC+, though it sounded more like a 1) were all excellent (though, they were all modeled so bass-heavy that if you were going to use them in a mix you had to either do some serious post-EQ'ing or run them through a 1x12 to take care of the flubbiness).
> 
> I feel much the same, Toshiro - the thing fell short of the Mesas I was playing both before and after, but still sounded better than any Line6 combo I've ever played (though I haven't played any of their newer stuff, to be fair).



Exactly. For a $299 kickaround combo, it'll do nicely. I'm with you on not liking the Line6 stuff. I don't even really like Pods that much, and I think the Spiders are just rubbish.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

Elysian said:


> i have a j station around here, it was pretty good back in the day, but even compared to the vamp pro its kind of lacking, compared to newer pods its a no brainer, especially with dropout when you change patch but stay within the same amp and cab sim, hell you could change to a copy of the same exact patch and still have dropout, made it impractical for more than bedroom wanking or recording...



Tone-wise, The J-Station's Recto model pretty much owns the Vamp and most of the XT, IMO. It just gets boring after a while. The effects in the JS destroy the XT and Vamp, hands down, the chorus is better, the reverb and delay are better, the compressor is better, etc, etc.

Yeah, the drop-out sucks, but all the POD stuff dropped out too, pretty much al pre-set based effects did back then.


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Exactly. For a $299 kickaround combo, it'll do nicely. I'm with you on not liking the Line6 stuff. I don't even really like Pods that much, and I think the Spiders are just rubbish.




299!?!!?!?!???



Seriously Jason, I fucking hate you....


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro, just for kicks, if you still have the J-Station, take a recto patch, turn off the compression, add a light delay, and roll the gain way back. Next, plug in a stratocaster, running the neck singlecoil. 

It's a SURPRISINGLY good bluesy sort of lead tone.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> 299!?!!?!?!???
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Jason, I fucking hate you....



I  both of them for thinking of calling me and letting me know it was there.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, plus a bottle of booze for my troubles, which, incidentally Chris, I will expect pictures of in this thread shortly after the pictures of your amp appear... 

The Spyders ARE rubbish. I did a gig with one once, after my TSL head got doused in two pints of beer at a frathouse toga party, shattering two tubes 15 minutes before we were due to play. Never again.


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, I can't complain I guess. I don't know anyone to jam with, and Drew hooked me up with his j-station


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

Seriously:

Behold all the cool shit it does.

And flange, ftw!


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

You need to try turning off the compression and backing the gain way down on the Recto patch I have saved on that some time, Scott - #13, I think. Throw your 2077L's single coil through that and play some Gilmour licks, and life will be good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> I  both of them for thinking of calling me and letting me know it was there.



correction. I said hey drew could you call chris and tell him there a johnson at gc. "I know he wanted one"


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> You need to try turning off the compression and backing the gain way down on the Recto patch I have saved on that some time, Scott - #13, I think. Throw your 2077L's single coil through that and play some Gilmour licks, and life will be good.



1077 

I need to replace those pickups....Fuck all mighty do I ever need to replace those pickups


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Toshiro, just for kicks, if you still have the J-Station, take a recto patch, turn off the compression, add a light delay, and roll the gain way back. Next, plug in a stratocaster, running the neck singlecoil.
> 
> It's a SURPRISINGLY good bluesy sort of lead tone.



Hm, if I had a guitar with a neck singlcoil..... Well, it wouldn't for long... 

I miss the tight attack of the JS sometimes using the XT. When I first got the POD I was very disappointed, due to the looseness of almost all the models. I've since found some good tones, but it still makes me want to sell it and look for something better.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> 1077



Same fucking thing. I remembered the L, didn't I?  

And yeah, Jason's to blame - I'd managed to repress the fact chris wanted a Millenium.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Same fucking thing. I remembered the L, didn't I?
> 
> And yeah, Jason's to blame - I'd managed to repress the fact chris wanted a Millenium.



hey you paid for it so the bloods off my hands


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

.jason. said:


> correction. I said hey drew could you call chris and tell him there a johnson at gc. "I know he wanted one"


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, but you carried it out for me, which I kind of owe you for - everyone at GC thought YOU were the guy who was in a room full of Mesas and still decided that the Johnson was the amp for him. 

As an aside, we're at like what, 40 replies, and no one's made a single Johnson joke?


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Yeah, but you carried it out for me, which I kind of owe you for - everyone at GC thought YOU were the guy who was in a room full of Mesas and still decided that the Johnson was the amp for him.
> 
> As an aside, we're at like what, 40 replies, and no one's made a single Johnson joke?



Right now, you own a solid state amp and more fixed bridge guitars than I do.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Yeah, but you carried it out for me, which I kind of owe you for - everyone at GC thought YOU were the guy who was in a room full of Mesas and still decided that the Johnson was the amp for him.
> 
> As an aside, we're at like what, 40 replies, and no one's made a single Johnson joke?



Chris has a 150 watt johnson!! look out southern waffle house chicks!!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

If you fags want to get together this weekend, I'm bringing the Bombay.

Edit: After I taste it to make sure that it's not poisoned.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Tone-wise, The J-Station's Recto model pretty much owns the Vamp and most of the XT, IMO. It just gets boring after a while. The effects in the JS destroy the XT and Vamp, hands down, the chorus is better, the reverb and delay are better, the compressor is better, etc, etc.
> 
> Yeah, the drop-out sucks, but all the POD stuff dropped out too, pretty much al pre-set based effects did back then.


i prefer the rectified head amp sim on the vamp to the rectified hi gain, the j station did have a good rectified amp sim for sure, but that was really all it had going for it, imo. the vamp has a couple different delays, and i really enjoy its chorus... i'm gas'ing for a pod xt right now though, and not for the effects, that stuff doesn't matter too much to me, i don't use much in the lines of effects anymore. 

just plugged my j station in and its of course, still broke... nothing comes out when i've got it all plugged up, even though everything else still works on it...


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

If you only have a little taste, you wont know for hours if there is poison. You'll need to consume a large amount, to see if the poison will take effect any quicker


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

hey were is steve with 

*thread title change*


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> If you only have a little taste, you wont know for hours if there is poison. You'll need to consume a large amount, to see if the poison will take effect any quicker



This is why you're my favorite Canadian.


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2006)

Thread Title Change.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Right now, you own a solid state amp and more fixed bridge guitars than I do.



Go to hell.  And I own a solid state amp that I don't play that will be out of my hands in approximately one week's time. 

I'm free friday night - saturday night I've got a keg race my presence is required at so I'm a little out of the picture.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Steve, you're burning in hell.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Go to hell.  And I own a solid state amp that I don't play that will be out of my hands in approximately one week's time.
> 
> I'm free friday night - saturday night I've got a keg race my presence is required at so I'm a little out of the picture.



Friday night works for me.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

My Johnson Is Smaller Than Chris's Johnson said:


> Thread Title Change.



Touche'.


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Friday night works for me.



Maybe, you need a new guitar.... Hmmmm?


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

Elysian said:


> i prefer the rectified head amp sim on the vamp to the rectified hi gain, the j station did have a good rectified amp sim for sure, but that was really all it had going for it, imo. the vamp has a couple different delays, and i really enjoy its chorus... i'm gas'ing for a pod xt right now though, and not for the effects, that stuff doesn't matter too much to me, i don't use much in the lines of effects anymore.
> 
> just plugged my j station in and its of course, still broke... nothing comes out when i've got it all plugged up, even though everything else still works on it...




I would look into the GNX3000. Seriously. The Vamp sounded gritty recorded, but it was much tighter than the XT, and that Savage model is pretty damn good(much better than the XT's P-Ball). I think the Vamp's models with Line 6's Cab/AIR would be cool. I really only like 2-3 of the high-gain models in the XT, and 2 of them are from the model packs.

What Behringer should do is make a Vamp3, with better cab modelling, but keeping the models from the Vamp2. That would be good.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

My Johnson Is Smaller Than Chris's Johnson said:


> Maybe, you need a new guitar.... Hmmmm?



Make up your damn mind.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Perfect. I'd tell you to bring a guitar so we can jam, but seeing as I currently have no shortage of fixed-bridge seven string guitars I guess that's not an issue.


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Make up your damn mind.


Pick it up tomorrow at lunch... fucker.


----------



## Leon (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I would look into the GNX3000. Seriously. The Vamp sounded gritty recorded, but it was much tighter than the XT, and that Savage model is pretty damn good(much better than the XT's P-Ball). I think the Vamp's models with Line 6's Cab/AIR would be cool. I really only like 2-3 of the high-gain models in the XT, and 2 of them are from the model packs.
> 
> What Behringer should do is make a Vamp3, with better cab modelling, but keeping the models from the Vamp2. That would be good.


i dunno i've been listening to bulbs and ryan's recordings with the xt, and ryan even uses an x2n7, and i love everything about them

i also want a 2101


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

friday night....hmmm i have to work..ah im sure I wont be missed


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

.jason. said:


> friday night....hmmm i have to work..ah im sure I wont be missed



Well it depends. If by that you mean I won't miss having to pick up a six pack of that faggy Smirnoff Triple Black you drink, then yes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Well it depends. If by that you mean I won't miss having to pick up a six pack of that faggy Smirnoff Triple Black you drink, then yes.



six pack? who's drinking the other 3 or 4?


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

Elysian said:


> i dunno i've been listening to bulbs and ryan's recordings with the xt, and ryan even uses an x2n7, and i love everything about them
> 
> i also want a 2101



Yeah, I hear ya. I would still try out a GNX3000 if you can.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

.jason. said:


> six pack? who's drinking the other 3 or 4?



What, has the Smirnoff marketing department realized that the only people buying the crap are such pushovers that they've started selling it in three-packs?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> What, has the Smirnoff marketing department realized that the only people buying the crap are such pushovers that they've started selling it in three-packs?


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2006)

Jason, do you just goto GC everytime someone on here mentions a piece of gear and go looking for it? 

Speaking of modelers, I got some Behringer 2x12 60w "V-Tone" combo. The best modeling amp I've ever heard, and you all know how much of a tube snob I am. It really reacts like a tube amp too. It doesnt have a lot of amp models, but the tones it _does _have are awesome. On top of that it was $220 new.

I've never played those J-Station modelers, but I always loathed all the modeling amps I've owned/tried (especially the Vox, V-Amp2, Pod Pro).

PS: Smirnoff Ice tastes pretty good. I think beer tastes like cold urine. I guess I stand alone with Jason!


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2006)

My Johnson Is Smaller Than Chris's Johnson said:


> Pick it up tomorrow at lunch... fucker.



Nevermind.

Signed,
*My Johnson Is Smaller Than Chris's Johnson


*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Jason, do you just goto GC everytime someone on here mentions a piece of gear and go looking for it?
> 
> Speaking of modelers, I got some Behringer 2x12 60w "V-Tone" combo. The best modeling amp I've ever heard, and you all know how much of a tube snob I am. It really reacts like a tube amp too. It doesnt have a lot of amp models, but the tones it _does _have are awesome. On top of that it was $220 new.
> 
> ...




yeah pretty much. you may just see drew or leon with a new mark iv this week   Oh and that behringer sounds great when is it for sale?


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I would look into the GNX3000. Seriously. The Vamp sounded gritty recorded, but it was much tighter than the XT, and that Savage model is pretty damn good(much better than the XT's P-Ball). I think the Vamp's models with Line 6's Cab/AIR would be cool. I really only like 2-3 of the high-gain models in the XT, and 2 of them are from the model packs.
> 
> What Behringer should do is make a Vamp3, with better cab modelling, but keeping the models from the Vamp2. That would be good.


i dunno i've been listening to bulbs and ryan's recordings with the xt, and ryan even uses an x2n7, bulb the m7, and i love everything about them, i've also gotten to try an xt live, and liked it


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Speaking of modelers, I got some Behringer 2x12 60w "V-Tone" combo. The best modeling amp I've ever heard, and you all know how much of a tube snob I am. It really reacts like a tube amp too. It doesnt have a lot of amp models, but the tones it _does _have are awesome. On top of that it was $220 new.



The V-Tone is a Tech 21 copy, for reference. 



Elysian said:


> i dunno i've been listening to bulbs and ryan's recordings with the xt, and ryan even uses an x2n7, bulb the m7, and i love everything about them, i've also gotten to try an xt live, and liked it



I'm just saying, as someone who's owned almost every modeller out there, I would test out some things before buying anything. The XT's engine is getting old. I have yet to hear a GNX3000, but I hear great things about them, and Digitech used Johnson's tech as the basis for the Genesis/GNX gear.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

Steve said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> Signed,
> *My Johnson Is Smaller Than Chris's Johnson
> ...





Turns out I can't do lunch tomorrow, fuckin' VIPs coming through our lab for demos all day. It's awesome considering 3/4 of my gear is still in transit back from Cali. 

Got like 12 laptops I can borrow?


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Got like 12 laptops I can borrow?




Why, yes I do....


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The V-Tone is a Tech 21 copy, for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, as someone who's owned almost every modeller out there, I would test out some things before buying anything. The XT's engine is getting old. I have yet to hear a GNX3000, but I hear great things about them, and Digitech used Johnson's tech as the basis for the Genesis/GNX gear.


i really liked the GNX3 i got to try, they are pretty great... i like the xt's upgradeability a lot though, though by the time i'm ready to buy i bet the next gen will be out


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 2, 2006)

Elysian said:


> i really liked the GNX3 i got to try, they are pretty great... i like the xt's upgradeability a lot though, though by the time i'm ready to buy i bet the next gen will be out



They need to 'fix' some of the models in the thing before putting out more packs, IMO. Especially the loose P-Ball model(even though everyone and their brother downloaded my P-Ball-based patches from the library here).  It is a good unit, I just think it could be a little better.

They need to hurry up with the next gen, they're due. 

The other thing that has me interested is the M-Audio Black Box, but again, nowhere to try one out around here.


----------



## Naren (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> PS: Smirnoff Ice tastes pretty good. I think beer tastes like cold urine. I guess I stand alone with Jason!



And I'm sure you know better than anyone what cold urine tastes like. 

Hyah... 

[action=Naren]actually likes beer and Smirnoff (and about a trillion other things).[/action]


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> PS: Smirnoff Ice tastes pretty good. I think beer tastes like cold urine. I guess I stand alone with Jason!



Damn, that's gayer than Drew's pink polos.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Chicks dig that shit, Chris. And, as chicks DON'T dig guys who can't drink a REAL man's drink, it's gayer by default.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> They need to 'fix' some of the models in the thing before putting out more packs, IMO. Especially the loose P-Ball model(even though everyone and their brother downloaded my P-Ball-based patches from the library here).  It is a good unit, I just think it could be a little better.
> 
> They need to hurry up with the next gen, they're due.
> 
> The other thing that has me interested is the M-Audio Black Box, but again, nowhere to try one out around here.


i know someone with a black box, but he prefers his xt to it still, he says its a cool unit and all, but all his recordings are always his xt


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Oh and that behringer sounds great when is it for sale?



Dude how old is that? We get it. I sell things. That was funny back in March or so  



Chris said:


> Damn, that's gayer than Drew's pink polos.



Yeah, everyone tells me its "gay" when they see me drinking it. Frankly I think it's gay to ignore what tastes best based on what Coors Light culture dictates is cool. It's not like beer has more alcohol than a Smirnoff ice. I've yet to try a beer that didnt taste like tree bark piss. 

If my goal is taste, I prefer quality wine or the malt liquor 'girly' drinks. If my goal is to simply get drunk, whisky works a lot faster than beer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2006)

whiskey > beer


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, everyone tells me its "gay" when they see me drinking it. Frankly I think it's gay to ignore what tastes best based on what Coors Light culture dictates is cool. It's not like beer has more alcohol than a Smirnoff ice. I've yet to try a beer that didnt taste like tree bark piss.



Someone get this man a Guinness. And a Hustler.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, everyone tells me its "gay" when they see me drinking it. Frankly I think it's gay to ignore what tastes best based on what Coors Light culture dictates is cool. It's not like beer has more alcohol than a Smirnoff ice. I've yet to try a beer that didnt taste like tree bark piss.


Shiner, end of story.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Frankly I think it's gay to ignore what tastes best based on what Coors Light culture dictates is cool. It's not like beer has more alcohol than a Smirnoff ice. I've yet to try a beer that didnt taste like tree bark piss.




Nick, they've invented this thing you might want to check out. It's called "microbrew."  Also, I'm banning your ass if you ever call Coors Light a beer around here again.  

I'm a bit of a red wine drinker too, don't get me wrong, but seriously a proper good beer is a thing of beauty.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, if I ever sample one I like, I will certainly drink it. I'm not going to go out of my way just because its frowned upon to like alcoholic beverages that arent beer. All I know is, ive been to a million parties and had all the Budweiser, Miller, Coors, Heineken, Guinness, Harpoon, Corona, etc and it all tastes like crap to me. If it's free and I want to get smashed, I won't turn it away, but I'd never buy it.

I'm just more of a wine/liquor kind of guy.


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I'm not going to go out of my way just because its frowned upon to like alcoholic beverages that arent beer.



Oh, no, you've got it backwards - it's frowned upon to NOT like beer. It's _encouraged_ to like alcoholic beverages that are not beer. 

I see a Mackeson's XXX in your future. 

[action=Drew]looks all prophetic and shit.[/action]


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2006)

My flask of JD will be just fine for now


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn, this thread has had so many twists and turns in it....


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2006)

Elysian said:


> Shiner, end of story.



Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## keithb (Oct 2, 2006)

In my experience, most believe that people who "don't like" beer are making that decision based on Coors Light, Miller, etc. Of course now 20 people will reply saying "No way! I drank XXX quality beer and it still tasted like piss" - to that I say: it can take a while to develop your palate enough to appreciate a good beer


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Well, if I ever sample one I like, I will certainly drink it. I'm not going to go out of my way just because its frowned upon to like alcoholic beverages that arent beer. All I know is, ive been to a million parties and had all the Budweiser, Miller, Coors, Heineken, Guinness, Harpoon, Corona, etc and it all tastes like crap to me. If it's free and I want to get smashed, I won't turn it away, but I'd never buy it.
> 
> I'm just more of a wine/liquor kind of guy.


man theres your problem, you drink shit beer


----------



## Drew (Oct 2, 2006)

Elysian said:


> man theres your problem, you drink shit beer



Guinness is great, it just takes a little while to develop a taste for. Not something I'd recommend for a non-beer-drinker, certainly. Also, Harpoon's pretty good as well (local Boston Brewery), but it depends too much on which type. Their Munich Dark is ok but not remarkable; they do a great IPA but nothing I'd recommend to a non-beer drinker, and their UFO is quite good and, as it's a wheat ale, pretty safe for someone who doesn't normally drink beer. 

Everything else, yeah. More importantly, what is this Shiner's stuff you talk of?


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Guinness is great, it just takes a little while to develop a taste for. Not something I'd recommend for a non-beer-drinker, certainly. Also, Harpoon's pretty good as well (local Boston Brewery), but it depends too much on which type. Their Munich Dark is ok but not remarkable; they do a great IPA but nothing I'd recommend to a non-beer drinker, and their UFO is quite good and, as it's a wheat ale, pretty safe for someone who doesn't normally drink beer.
> 
> Everything else, yeah. More importantly, what is this Shiner's stuff you talk of?



It's a brew from Shiner, TX.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 2, 2006)

First off, I hate beer. In fact I don't like anything alcoholic at all, but holy shit Nick, Smirnoff Ice? Just pour yourself a nice big measure of vodka and add lemonade. Besides, if you want to get REALLY smashed you want to go to Thailand and order Sang Tip. It's a rice whiskey, but they thought it was boring on it's own, so it's laced with amphetatime.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> First off, I hate beer. In fact I don't like anything alcoholic at all, but holy shit Nick, Smirnoff Ice? Just pour yourself a nice big measure of vodka and add lemonade. Besides, if you want to get REALLY smashed you want to go to Thailand and order Sang Tip. It's a rice whiskey, but they thought it was boring on it's own, so it's laced with amphetatime.



I drink that maybe 2-3 times a year man, it's not like it's my favorite drink  I really don't drink alcohol a lot, just at parties.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Guinness is great, it just takes a little while to develop a taste for. Not something I'd recommend for a non-beer-drinker, certainly. Also, Harpoon's pretty good as well (local Boston Brewery), but it depends too much on which type. Their Munich Dark is ok but not remarkable; they do a great IPA but nothing I'd recommend to a non-beer drinker, and their UFO is quite good and, as it's a wheat ale, pretty safe for someone who doesn't normally drink beer.
> 
> Everything else, yeah. More importantly, what is this Shiner's stuff you talk of?


i think its still considered "microbrew" but they are branching out more and more it seems, we got it all the way up in washington by 2004, its getting around... its great stuff, they have a bunch of different varieties... i like shiner bock and shiner blonde best, and their hefe just kicks all ass... thats all i've tried so far, gonna pick up some more soon... shiner bock is the one that you'd most likely get if it came to your area.


http://www.shiner.com/

yeah i just checked, not available in MA, closest to you is PA


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 2, 2006)

Elysian said:


> i think its still considered "microbrew" but they are branching out more and more it seems, we got it all the way up in washington by 2004, its getting around... its great stuff, they have a bunch of different varieties... i like shiner bock and shiner blonde best, and their hefe just kicks all ass... thats all i've tried so far, gonna pick up some more soon... shiner bock is the one that you'd most likely get if it came to your area.
> 
> 
> http://www.shiner.com/
> ...



The shiner varieties that I've had have been similar to Saranac products out of New York. That's all I'll say. 



zimbloth said:


> I'm just more of a wine/liquor kind of guy.



Is that date night for you? First Liquor, and wait for the wine?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 2, 2006)

*Thread Twist #1* - I love Guinness. Mackeson's XXX is about 3x better. I'm a beer freak!

But I fucking love Smirnoff Ice. How could you not? It's delicious. Man, any alchohol rocks (except Mad Dog 20/20)  Nick, I'd share some of that with you, then some Mackeson's with Drew, and then I'd go play with Chris' Johnson.  

*Thread Twist #2* - I use the GNX stuff and it's terrific. 5 years, and I'm happy. Still wanna try that GNX3000, though. There seems to be a very good buzz about it.

*Thread Twist #3* - Man, 2x12's as portable amps... I dunno. I just lugged my V-Tone combo to a practice the other day. My achin' back! I'm looking into getting soemthing even smaller for ease of carrying. Forget about my 4x12! Gigs or set practice space ONLY.

*Thread Twist # 4* - (Fuck, how do you keep up with this stuff?  ) Speaking of 2x12 combos, mine is a V-Tone GMX212. Like Nick says, they sound great, for what they are. Most people were really surprised by them (Toshiro is right about the Tech 21 thing, though. But! Alot of Behringer's stuff is er... cloned, and the cloned stuff tends to sound pretty good. Their mixers are generally Mackie clones, and they sound pretty good all-around.) I still pretty much only use my GNX stuff for my main tones, but I've played through the V-Tone's preamp a time or two (I usually just use the poweramp and speakers), and I have to say it sounds pretty damn nice. For what it is, and for $250 or so.

Whew!


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2006)

You have the V-tone GMX212 too? Cool. I knew great minds thought alike. Yeah its heavy as hell, not portable. I just wanted something for my home to write and practice with, that felt somewhat like a tube amp and not digital.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 2, 2006)

hey nick, if you can find it (its goin out of season...) try some henry weinhards summer wheat ale. de-e-licious


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 2, 2006)

ok


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 2, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> You have the V-tone GMX212 too? Cool. I knew great minds thought alike. Yeah its heavy as hell, not portable. I just wanted something for my home to write and practice with, that felt somewhat like a tube amp and not digital.


Yeah. It's more portable than a 412, but still, fuck...

I'm thinking of getting a V-Tone 30W 1x10 amp. Should be much lighter. I'll keep my 2x12, of course.  Plus, the ins/outs on those amps are amazing (and the reason I bought mine). Perfect for my whole GNX/AG Stomp rig, or for just using my little GNX1.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Brats + potato chips + imported beer =


----------



## dpm (Oct 3, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Besides, if you want to get REALLY smashed you want to go to Thailand and order Sang Tip. It's a rice whiskey, but they thought it was boring on it's own, so it's laced with amphetatime.


 
 me likes the sound of that!


----------



## Naren (Oct 3, 2006)

If the only beers I'd ever had had been Budwiser, Coors, and Miller, _I'd_ hate beer too. Fortunately, when I started to drink beer "actively", it was Asahi super dry, which then moved on to Kirin Ichiban Shibori, Yebisu, and Sapporo. In fact, whenever I go back to the US and taste the popular shit there (Coors is one of the most disgusting drinks I've ever had. I can drink bud, but I don't think it tastes that good), I momentarily wonder how I could have drank this stuff almost every day for 2 school semesters... Then, I remember that I didn't. I was drinking stuff that tasted 1000x better (like Asahi). I don't even consider Coors or Miller to be beer. It smells different from the stuff I drink. It tastes different. It even looks different. Ugh....

So, if that's the kind of stuff that Nick's had, I can completely understand why he feels the way he does. I'm with Bob on this. I'll drink anything if it tastes good. By now I've had just about every major kind of alcohol (rum, whiskey, vodka, shochu, sake, scotch, tequila, every kind of beer,etc.). In my book, there is NO such thing as a "girly" drink. The idea of a "girly drink" baffles me. "Uh, you were drinking Pepsi an hour ago and now you won't drink that lemonade with 8% alcohol because it's too 'girly' but you will drink a Coors with 4% alcohol? In my eyes, that girl is more manly than you - since you're pussying out on the alcohol content." Just the way I see it. If an alcoholic lemonade is a girly drink, then a normal lemonade would be a girly drink. If a cherry-flavored alcoholic drink is a girly drink than all fruit juices (including orange juice and apple juice) would be girly drinks. 

-Naren, alcohol connoisseur and beer enthusiast


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> If the only beers I'd ever had had been Budwiser, Coors, and Miller, _I'd_ hate beer too. Fortunately, when I started to drink beer "actively", it was Asahi super dry, which then moved on to Kirin Ichiban Shibori, Yebisu, and Sapporo. In fact, whenever I go back to the US and taste the popular shit there (Coors is one of the most disgusting drinks I've ever had. I can drink bud, but I don't think it tastes that good), I momentarily wonder how I could have drank this stuff almost every day for 2 school semesters... Then, I remember that I didn't. I was drinking stuff that tasted 1000x better (like Asahi). I don't even consider Coors or Miller to be beer. It smells different from the stuff I drink. It tastes different. It even looks different. Ugh....
> 
> So, if that's the kind of stuff that Nick's had, I can completely understand why he feels the way he does. I'm with Bob on this. I'll drink anything if it tastes good. By now I've had just about every major kind of alcohol (rum, whiskey, vodka, shochu, sake, scotch, tequila, every kind of beer,etc.). In my book, there is NO such thing as a "girly" drink. The idea of a "girly drink" baffles me. "Uh, you were drinking Pepsi an hour ago and now you won't drink that lemonade with 8% alcohol because it's too 'girly' but you will drink a Coors with 4% alcohol? In my eyes, that girl is more manly than you - since you're pussying out on the alcohol content." Just the way I see it. If an alcoholic lemonade is a girly drink, then a normal lemonade would be a girly drink. If a cherry-flavored alcoholic drink is a girly drink than all fruit juices (including orange juice and apple juice) would be girly drinks.
> 
> -Naren, alcohol connoisseur and beer enthusiast



My name is Jason and I aprove this post.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 3, 2006)

^ 

I don't even consider the main US brews "beer." More like pisswater. They're the equivalent of McDonalds, Burger King, and shit like that. Real American beer BEGINS with Samuel Adams, and then happily branches out into many, many delicious micro-brew treats.

Canadian beer is also generally MUCH better than the big US crap. LaBatt, FTW!





Toshiro said:


> Brats + potato chips + imported beer =


You'd love it up here in Toledo for the annual German-American Festival then, Toshiro.

Authentic German sausages, brats, and knockwurst. All available with delicious German sauerkraut, and all kinds of fixings. Terrific imported German beer (I had the best Liepzig Pilsner this year), and all kinds of tasty potato treats, like waffle fries and vinegar, potato pancakes with applesauce, and lots more.

I was hammered and full.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You'd love it up here in Toledo for the annual German-American Festival then, Toshiro.
> 
> Authentic German sausages, brats, and knockwurst. All available with delicious German sauerkraut, and all kinds of fixings. Terrific imported German beer (I had the best Liepzig Pilsner this year), and all kinds of tasty potato treats, like waffle fries and vinegar, potato pancakes with applesauce, and lots more.
> 
> I was hammered and full.



Yeah, most of my family is direct German decent, came over in the early 1900's. I grew up on this stuff. 

Damnit, now I'm hungry!


----------



## Scott (Oct 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Canadian beer is also generally MUCH better than the big US crap. LaBatt, FTW!









Yes sir. I love me some Blue


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Yeah, most of my family is direct German decent, came over in the early 1900's. I grew up on this stuff.


Yep. Same with me. (Except mine's pretty much 50/50 German/Irish on both sides). Most of them came over in the late 1800's/early 1900's, with that big wave of European immigrants.

Now I'm hungry, too. 



Scott said:


> Yes sir. I love me some Blue :agreed:[/QUOTE]
> Doubled. None of that American pisswater, skunk-taste with LaBatt. Just smooth, icy goodness.
> 
> Now I'm thirsty! Shit! :lol:


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

man, sam adams sucks ass.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Elysian said:


> man, sam adams sucks ass.


Only if you ask him nicely. 



Besides, how many types of Sam Adams have you had, hmmm? There's quite a selection to choose from, you know.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 3, 2006)

Sam Adams RULES! All of them are good but Black Lager is my favorite.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

Elysian said:


> man, sam adams sucks ass.



Blasphemy!


----------



## Vince (Oct 3, 2006)

lol, I just read ths whole thrd backwards, you fucking smurfs!


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

What are the odds that yet another thread ends up a discussion on beer?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> What are the odds that yet another thread ends up a discussion on beer?



In this place there's always a good chance of that! That's why I love it here  . I mentioned beer on HC one time and was told I was a horrible father and family man because I drink beer on weekends. Here we all get tanked together and talk about goofy shit in "Off Topic".


----------



## Vince (Oct 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> What are the odds that yet another thread ends up a discussion on beer?



speaking of which, guinness is the shit. I'm not a beer drinker really, but I like that stuff.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> In this place there's always a good chance of that! That's why I love it here  . I mentioned beer on HC one time and was told I was a horrible father and family man because I drink beer on weekends. Here we all get tanked together and talk about goofy shit in "Off Topic".



If the weekends are the only time you drink beer, you are a horrible man indeed. You need to start drinking on weeknights at once!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> If the weekends are the only time you drink beer, you are a horrible man indeed. You need to start drinking on weeknights at once!



Oh, I do. Just not as heavily


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Oh, I do. Just not as heavily



 Atta boy.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Tonight, bro.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Tonight, bro, I celebrate my love for you.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Chris, I celebrate my love for you EVERY night. It's just, tonight I'll have pictures of your Johnson to help me celebrate.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2006)

this thread is the epicenter of phallicity on this website.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

It's also sort of a crash course for new members of the site - in one thread, we have


solid-state vs tube bashing
gay jokes at the expense of the mods
beer
mods abusing their powers and changing thread titles and names
mods MAKING gay comments

All we need is DJ posting a pic of him headbanging and someone photoshopping in a giant pink dildo and it's like the Sevenstring.org experience distilled down to a single thread.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Chris, I celebrate my love for you EVERY night. It's just, tonight I'll have pictures of your Johnson to help me celebrate.


 
Couple this with your admission that you were tempted to go on a gay pride march and we should be worrying about you dude.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Couple this with your admission that you were tempted to go on a gay pride march and we should be worrying about you dude.



The pink shirts had me worried long ago, Padawan.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice of you to do that for Chris, Drew, a friend of mine has one of those Johnson amps and he loves it. Congrats, Chris and congrats on the Blackjack too, Drew.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 3, 2006)

Toshiro - Me too, but now I think we should _*really*_ worry. Arses against the wall fellas, Drew's about


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Sod off, you lot of wankers.  I'm way straighter in real life than I am on the internet - frankly, I blame Chris.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Sod off, you lot of wankers.  I'm way straighter in real life than I am on the internet - frankly, I blame Chris.



....and now the circle is complete. Starwars reference and british slang, that's what this thread needed.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 3, 2006)

If you guys are getting together, I'd be up for another get-together with you Massholes but Friday wouldn't be good for me.  I could do it on a Monday or Tuesday like last time, I still have vac. days.  I say let's do it on one of those days.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Sod off, you lot of wankers.  I'm way straighter in real life than I am on the internet - frankly, I blame Chris.



yeah i bet..that's why we had soup and salad last night??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 3, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Sam Adams RULES! All of them are good but Black Lager is my favorite.



I just had their Oktober-weis or whatever the hell it's called on Sunday, and it was probably the most I've ever drank in front of my inlaws (who, incidentally, paid for said beer). 

Damn good shit. Damn good indeed.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Sod off, you lot of wankers.  I'm way straighter in real life than I am on the internet - frankly, I blame Chris.



pink polo


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey, you ordered first, dude.  

bought a _used _Johnson


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

used johnson > gay tube nomad


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Sod off, you lot of wankers.  I'm way straighter in real life than I am on the internet - frankly, I blame Chris.


they say the internet is just an outlet for people to be who they really are


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

Elysian said:


> they say the internet is just an outlet for people to be who they really are



IRL, I am a 13 year old canadian chick. A/S/L?

I also rock at shuffleboard.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

i don't even know what to say to that  you win


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> IRL, I am a 13 year old canadian chick. A/S/L?
> 
> I also rock at shuffleboard.



Better stay away from the *former* guitarist from Static X then.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

i are a 12 year old mexican boy. pix plz?


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

_Having a used Johnson_: Usually a good thing.

_Having someone else's used Johnson_: Usually a gay thing.


----------



## noodles (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2006)

hell


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Hey, you ordered first, dude.



Hey I had to get you back for that new castle I had to drink


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 3, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I just had their Oktober-weis or whatever the hell it's called on Sunday, and it was probably the most I've ever drank in front of my inlaws (who, incidentally, paid for said beer).
> 
> Damn good shit. Damn good indeed.



Oktoberfest! Good stuff but if you haven't tried Black Lager, Boston Lager, or Brown Ale you MUST!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 3, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Oktoberfest! Good stuff but if you haven't tried Black Lager, Boston Lager, or Brown Ale you MUST!


+1 on the Oktoberfest. Terrific!

They make a stout now, too.


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

...which is quite good, as well. I also like their Black Ale for similar reasons. 

Their Cherry Wheat seasonal is a bit fruity for regular consumption, but I WILL say it is the only beer I've ever had other than Corona that's quite good with a wedge of lime. Worth checking out solely for that reason.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, wheat beers are so tasty. Their Cherry Wheat is my favorite beer of all, I think, maybe next to Mackeson's. I totally disagree, though. It's a great beer for any occasion.


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> Exactly. For a $299 kickaround combo, it'll do nicely. I'm with you on not liking the Line6 stuff. I don't even really like Pods that much, and I think the Spiders are just rubbish.




Hey now!!!

No ripping on spiders unless you actually own one  

Cries becaue he plays through one of those shitty things


----------



## Leon (Oct 3, 2006)

maybe we should start a pool to help those in need of replacing those Spider amps


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> Hey now!!!
> 
> No ripping on spiders unless you actually own one
> 
> Cries becaue he plays through one of those shitty things



 Sorry man. Tone is subjective.  I mean hell, some people even think Nomads sound good!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Oct 3, 2006)

this thread gets better by the minute. still can't get the idea of johnson as a slang term for penis out of my head though the mental imagery is frankly disturbing.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> Sorry man. Tone is subjective.  I mean hell, some people even think Nomads sound good!



Listen, do you or don't you want me to give you your Johnson? 


 


Bob, try it with a wedge of lime. Refreshing as hell.


----------



## Leon (Oct 3, 2006)

i'm still surprised that it took someone to point out the penis reference before the shit hit the fan. reminds me of the time i spotted a GuitarWorld magazine amongst a pile of bikini mags, BEFORE even recognizing the wealth of breasts surrounding it.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

Leon said:


> i'm still surprised that it took someone to point out the penis reference before the shit hit the fan. reminds me of the time i spotted a GuitarWorld magazine amongst a pile of bikini mags, BEFORE even recognizing the wealth of breasts surrounding it.


 i do that all the time


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Listen, do you or don't you want me to give you your Johnson?



Drew, meet Lorena. Lorena...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Elysian said:


>


No need for the  Like I've maintained, if it's alcohol, I generally like it (unless it's real cheap or it's Mad Dog 20/20 Orange). I love that Sam Smith Stout. Delicious.

Drew - I shall try that. I love Coronas with lime. And Tequila with lime. Hell, I like straight limes.  (As opposed to gay limes.)


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 4, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> +1 on the Oktoberfest. Terrific!
> 
> They make a stout now, too.



That stout is old as hell. I think I had one of those for the first time 6-7 years ago. It's VERY good, it has a chocolaty, coffee like flavor to it that = 

I've talked about it before but if you ever get a chance to try Schlafly Oatmeal Stout DO IT!!! It's less than $7 a six pack and IMO it pwns Samuel Smiths at 3 something a bottle!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 4, 2006)

The Sam Adams Cream Stout has been around since 1991, yep.

But, I don't think it's been _very_ available in the Toledo market, so it's new to me. In fact, I've only seen it at 2 places, and that only recently.

Drew, LoC obviously has to try Mackeson's.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2006)

*WHAT DOES A MAN HAVE TO DO TO GET PICTURES OF HIS OWN JOHNSON POSTED ON THE INTERNET, I ASK YOU?!!?*


----------



## keithb (Oct 4, 2006)

?


----------



## Elysian (Oct 4, 2006)

take em yourself


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2006)

Elysian said:


> take em yourself



I can't take pics of my Johnson as long as it's in Drew's hands!


----------



## Drew (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry dude, I worked till like 8 last night, and then my roommate decided to get me drunk when I got home. 

I'll see if I can get away on my lunch break today and grab a few for you.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2006)

No worries. I want to come over on Friday and reclaim my Johnson anyway.


----------



## Drew (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh, but think of the comic potential.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 4, 2006)

there better be a picstory


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 4, 2006)

Elysian said:


> there better be a picstory


 
You wanna see pictures of Drew playing with Chris' Johnson? Eww!


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, no one wants to see that.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 4, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> You wanna see pictures of Drew playing with Chris' Johnson? Eww!




Maybe they'll get EVH to do a soundtrack...


----------



## Drew (Oct 4, 2006)

Chris said:


> *WHAT DOES A MAN HAVE TO DO TO GET PICTURES OF HIS OWN JOHNSON POSTED ON THE INTERNET, I ASK YOU?!!?*



Hope you're happy, motherfucker! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15803


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Maybe they'll get EVH to do a soundtrack...


HA HA HA!


----------



## Jason (Nov 25, 2007)

for all the hosers who don't know were the flaming johnson came from


----------



## Scott (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey, Elysian isn't banned anymore.

Neato.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 25, 2007)

Scott said:


> Hey, Elysian isn't banned anymore.
> 
> Neato.


he broke his back performing autofellatio though, I don't see him coming here anymore


----------



## Jason (Nov 25, 2007)

Scott said:


> Hey, Elysian isn't banned anymore.
> 
> Neato.



Yarp  he hasn't been for a while along with ibanezfanboy jesus lovin freak


----------



## playstopause (Nov 25, 2007)

Jesus, Jason you're on a bump run!


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2007)

Jason said:


> Yarp  he hasn't been for a while along with ibanezfanboy jesus lovin freak



What about that WesBorland dude?


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 25, 2007)

There's a Johnson Millenium head in a nearby pawn shop if anyone wants to pay me to buy it for them


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2007)

I think Mnemic recorded MSP with that amp.


----------

